# Vendors



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

I am looking for anyone that can point me in the right direction of vendors to order from for a Bakery. I will need things such as packaging for (cakes, pastries, pies, cookies, tarts,etc.), tart shells, apricot glaze, food coloring, pastry bags and anything else you may think pertinent that can’t come from a main supplier like US Foods or Merchants. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Giving us your location would be helpful.


----------



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

chefpeon said:


> Giving us your location would be helpful.


Mississippi


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

Just naming a few I've dealt with in the past:

Maplehurst is a good supplier of everything baking and also provides training courses for bakery staff. Pillsbury and Gonnella also provide some solid products, but they deal more with bread than pastry.


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

Bunzl also provides good packaging (clamshells, boxes, etc).


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

OK, I'm going to ask the obvious question first: Have you looked in your local yellow pages under "bakery suppliers"? Are you looking for primarily online vendors? Although I will say it's much better to establish a relationship with a local supplier.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I started out using all local vendors when possible.
Forged some solid relationships and kept my stress level in check knowing someone would have my back if a 911 popped up.
They didn’t normally stock all my favorites but didn’t mind ordering a case of whatever here and there.
Also got my back scratched more than once when someone looking to book an event called for a recommendation.
Just sayin’.

mimi


----------



## CamDakota (Jul 1, 2018)

Webstaurantstore.com has been a great resource for me (cake boards, pastry bags, boxes, clam shells, dowels, tips, tart pans..) They're like the amazon of restaurant supplies and typically cheaper than most local or national companies/stores. They don't do fresh/frozen product but for packaging and catering I usually find they meet the price point and there's the option of overnight shipping in a pinch, depending on account and purchase frequency sometimes they two day ship for free. Local vendors are great but honestly they're getting it from UFS, SYSCO, online, or any other middle and marking up


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

CamDakota said:


> Local vendors are great but honestly they're getting it from UFS, SYSCO, online, or any other middle and marking up


Not necessarily so. It depends on where you are and who you deal with. In my area, local vendors offer me more, and for cheaper. Bottom line: you need to shop around for what best suits your needs in your particular location.


----------



## E. Dennis van Rumund (Dec 2, 2017)

Chefbutters1022 said:


> I am looking for anyone that can point me in the right direction of vendors to order from for a Bakery. I will need things such as packaging for (cakes, pastries, pies, cookies, tarts,etc.), tart shells, apricot glaze, food coloring, pastry bags and anything else you may think pertinent that can't come from a main supplier like US Foods or Merchants. Any help is appreciated.


 I use for some of my special items Swiss Chalet and they ship it out to me. Qzina/ Chef Warehouse drops and ships to me too.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah Qzina is pretty good, Chef Rubber (www.chefrubber.com) is more for decorating and artsy-fartsy stuff, but they only mail it out.

Don't get fooled by the broad liners (Sysco, etc) with specialty pastry items. They don't stock it normally ( probably because they don't service dedicated pastry shops) but will get it from a specialty supplier and mark up accordingly.


----------

